# Former Miss Bolivia arrested on drug charges, second beauty queen to face legal troub



## kwflatbed

*







*
*On right*


*L*A PAZ, Bolivia - A former Miss Bolivia has been arrested on charges of carrying 1.8 pounds of cocaine while boarding a flight to the Brazilian border, Bolivia's second former beauty queen to face legal trouble in less than a week, officials said Wednesday.

 Police said that Roxana Arias Becerra, 32, Miss Bolivia 1993, was arrested in the Santa Cruz's El Trompillo Airport as she boarded a plane Tuesday. 
Police discovered the cocaine hidden in a false bottom of Becerra's nylon duffel bag. The former beauty queen said she had just bought the bag in a local street market and was unaware of the drugs inside, according to the Bolivian newspaper El Deber. 
Last week, former Miss Bolivia Sonia Falcone was ordered to leave the United States after pleading guilty to employing four *illegal immigrants* as household servants at her $10.5 million mansion in Paradise Valley, Ariz. 
Falcone, crowned Miss Bolivia 1988 under her maiden name of Sonia Montero, had also been indicted on felony charges of lying on a citizenship application and engaging in marriage fraud to obtain immigration paperwork, but the charges were dropped following her plea agreement.


----------

